# NeuroSpasta: Pathfinder RPG gets a Cyber-Tech Upgrade!



## TarionzCousin (Jun 14, 2013)

Reading the title, I keep thinking "Neurotic Pasta is a cyberpunk game?"


----------



## DiasExMachina (Jun 14, 2013)

Woohoo!  Thanks for the praise!


----------

